# The Makeup Show



## SloanePeterson (Mar 2, 2014)

Did anyone else go to The Makeup Show LA this weekend?

   I just got back from day 2 of The Makeup Show LA. What an amazing experience! I got to see dozens of booths and try a bunch of professional products.

  I picked up some things from Crown Brush, Embroylisse, Parian Spirit, Inglot, and the London Brush Company.

  In the next couple of days I will post photos, etc.

  If you get a chance to go to the show in NY, Chicago, Dallas, or Orlando, I highly recommend it.


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 2, 2014)

I wish.  U gotta be pro for this one right?


----------



## SloanePeterson (Mar 2, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> I wish. U gotta be pro for this one right?


  I don't think so, not to my knowledge. I think you just have to buy a ticket at $48 dollars. But a lot of the makeup is discounted so you end up getting your money back that way. I was lucky, I got in because I was working one of the booths.


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 2, 2014)

I just got my ticket.  I also signed up for the extra classes for the foundation and the eyebrow topics.  I'm super excited !!!!!


----------



## SloanePeterson (Mar 2, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> I just got my ticket. I also signed up for the extra classes for the foundation and the eyebrow topics. I'm super excited !!!!!


Oh my gosh, that's awesome! What city are you in and when is your show? You are going to love it.


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 2, 2014)

NYC may 4th!!!!!!! I'm super excited. I'm not pro or anything (I only really have done makeup on family and friends) but I do love and enjoy it and I'm taking a few of the classes to learn and get better.  I'm super amped!


----------



## SloanePeterson (Mar 2, 2014)

There are a few booths you absolutely need to check out. The London Brush Company  londonbrushcompany.com I met the owner/designer today and she makes the most innovative brushes I've ever seen. I bought one and I plan to review it on my blog and youtube channel asap.

  Also, Crown Brush. If you've never heard of this company you're going to be amazed by the quality and the value. At the show today they were selling some of their brushes at dirt-cheap prices. You can get an amazing powder brush for about $12

  Also, check out Parian Spirit. They only do one thing - a brush cleaner. It's supposedly the best in the business and they've been making this formula for 20 years.


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 3, 2014)

I'll make sure I'll add them to my list! Ty !!


----------



## SloanePeterson (Mar 4, 2014)

I wanted to share with you guys some of my photos from The Makeup Show Los Angeles 2014.













































  If you are interested in reading my full post about it the link is in my signature


----------

